# Vista questions



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

We recently bought a new HP laptop that came with Vista Premium and 2GB of memory. It takes a long time to start up, and seems slower than our 5 year old desktop running XP. The laptop seldom gets connected to the internet--we don't have wireless, and the desktop is connected to the dial up so is more convenient than hooking up a phone line to the laptop. 

I am using it mostly with Excel spreadsheets, and with some map programs with ARC reader, and it sure seems slow compared to the desk top. 

I have asked about this, or mentioned it in other threads, but have gotten no usable understandable answers.

Any ideas of anything that I can do to improve performance? I am not a computer expert, just an old guy who needs to use one for work-related stuff and email, so please keep any answers simple and straight-forward, in "real English", the the forum heading says.

Thanks,


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Are you sure it is 2gig of ram, not 1? Most of them only come with 1 gig. I just bought a new HP laptop and a new Dell desktop, both with Vista, and both came with 1 gig of ram. The thing is, if you have a dual core processor (most likely) be sure you have dual core ram, and if you have 2 gig, you may want to go ahead and add one more. I think 4 is what vista runs on the best. 
both computers I got had 2 sticks of 512 ram, and when I pulled that and put in 2 sticks of 1 gig they both run tons faster. That may be all you need.
The way I understand it, the Vista system has such higher graphics it slows stuff down.
Good luck...

Also, be sure to run your spyware and virus progams regularly


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

Yes it is 2GB of memory. Lots of the computers only had 1gb or even less, but we got 2GB. I run Adaware, Spyware blaster, Spybot search and destroy, and Avast antivirus, but it hasn't been connected to the internet for more than 10 hours since we got it. And it was slow right from the start.


----------



## danoon (Dec 20, 2006)

Just got a sony vaio laptop with 2gig ram and its faster than anything I've ever had on startup. BUT... I had the guys at best buy run through it and delete the stuff they said would slow it down. I have no idea what they deleted but they geek squad guy said it was all the stuff you don't need that they put on startup. 

Delete all the programs that come on when you start up.. most are ads and free trials anyway. Or take it to best buy and ask them to do it for a few bucks. Its worth it.


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

most of the computers i see for sale with vista are running 2 gig and even 3 gig now these days.

See what all is running in your start up menu and see if you cant close some of it down. You of course want your virus programs to run at startup but other stuff should be shut off. This hogs resources and slows down boot time and eats up memory making vista seem slower.
go to the start menu
go to run
type msconfig hit enter
you should see a bunch of tabs at the top of this menu that has opened
go to STARTUP
write down the stuff on the far left column and report back to us. I 'm sure myself and others could tell you from that what you could safely turn off.
Also when you start your computer look at all the little icons that are in the bottom right hand of your screen see if you cant manually turn off some of those programs that are running in teh background being resource hogs.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

That is true, mine were loaded with AOL stuff, and lots of other programs that were only trial versions, I uninstalled or deleted all that. Also another thing to consider is your processor speed? Maybe you have a slower processor than you thought. You can go to control panel, system and maintenance, system, and you should see your computer type, ram, and processor speed. 

Be sure all your different spyware programs are not causing a conflict. Sometimes spyware and virus programs do that. I find that Adaware and AVG are plenty for me. I also turned off the Malware program in security, left the firewall on and be sure to run my Adaware.

Your computer should be under warranty, and should have the HP help link on it (can't remember where, I bought the HP laptop for someone else, so I dont have it to look at) You should probably get hold of either where you bought it or HP themselves and let them see what they can do to speed it up. My Dell has a 'help and support' button on the start menu. Try there first.
Hope some of that helps!


----------



## Peach2 (Jan 12, 2008)

If you decide to up grade your memory Vista will only recognize 3.5 gigs of memory unless your running the 64 bit version so going over 3 gigs is a waste of money unless you run the 64 bit version of Vista. Also the 64 bit version will only recognize 4 gigs of ram.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

pixelphotograph said:


> See what all is running in your start up menu and see if you cant close some of it down.
> ................
> go to STARTUP
> write down the stuff on the far left column and report back to us. I 'm sure myself and others could tell you from that what you could safely turn off.
> Also when you start your computer look at all the little icons that are in the bottom right hand of your screen see if you cant manually turn off some of those programs that are running in teh background being resource hogs.


Here's what I found:
Windows Defender
Synaptics Poiting Device Driver
Symantec Security Technologies
Hp Quick Play
Hp Quick Launch Buttons
Hp Health Check Schedule
NVIDIA Driver Helper Service
NVIDIA Compatale Window 2000 Display drive
NVIDIA Media center library
HP Wireless Assistant
HP Wireless Assistant
hp digital imaging
Java (TM) Platform
Live Update
Groove Monitor Utility
LiveUpdate Notice
Avast! Antivirus
SDTray
Adobe AcrobatMicrosoft Windows operating system
LightScribe
HP Total Care Advisor
Google Toolbar Notifier
Spybot Search and Destroy
Google Updator
InstallShield
Instalshield Developer

I suspect I could do without the Google toolbar items, and the Symantec items as I am not using Norton antivirus, but any advise or assistance on any of them will be greatly appreciated.

When I turned on the lap top, it took almost 2 minutes or so before I could log on with my name and password, and then another 2 minutes or more, before any icons appeared on the screen.

By the way, it has an AMD Turion 64X2 Mobile Technology TL-58 processor, 1.90Ghz and 2gb of memory.


Thanks!!

Jim


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

Symantec Security Technologies
Hp Quick Play
Hp Quick Launch Buttons
Hp Health Check Schedule
hp digital imaging
Groove Monitor Utility
Adobe Acrobat
Java
LightScribe
HP Total Care Advisor
Google Toolbar Notifier
Google Updator

All of that can safely be turned off to not run at startup this may help some.
I would go to my add remove section and uninstall symantec "norton antivirus" since you are running avast and spybot search and destroy.
While you are in there look for any other programs that you dont use in the add remove section and get rid of them as well.

The hp health check, symantec, and avast may be scanning things at start up causing a slower boot time as well. I believe there is a setting in Avast that scans at boot so everytime you start your computer it scans. This can slow down boot time.
You have a pretty snappy computer so it should do fairly well with Vista.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks! I'll see if that helps.

Jim


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

a program called "the ultimate troubleshooter" will help you identify and prune out your running processes and start up processes.

it will tell you what each one is, if its bad, good or required and then tell you what kind of impact removing it will cause.

itss a pretty handy program.

[ame]http://rapidshare.com/files/83796221/Ultimate.Troubleshooter.v4.45.rar[/ame]

A staggering 65% of problems which a PC encounters, whether in business or at home, are not caused by hardware problems, they are not caused by viruses, they are not caused by spam; they are caused by background tasks belonging largely to legitimate and well-known software you use every day !

From PC lock-ups to illegal operations, Internet Explorer crashes, slow-downs, and other frustrations, many problems purely and simply come down to what is running in the background on your PC and currently demanding attention by the computer. The trick to having a PC that runs smoothly is to know which background tasks are essential, which are not, and which only need to run sometimes. By managing these processes more intelligently your system can free up more memory, run more reliably and avoid crashes and lock ups.

Key benefits:

Written by Network Consultancy and Computer Support professionals who solve PC performance, and software and hardware problems every day of their life. This is the tool we use every single day to simplify our PC troubleshooting while at the same time making it accurate. This is top class expertise in a re-markably easy to use tool !

Includes our famous Task List (+ hundreds and hundreds of additional en-tries) which is featured in the industry leading "Windows XP Management, Troubleshooting & Maintenance" course (CNET) and Hewlett-Packard's "Tune up your PC" online course and referenced by a majority of mainstream news-paper IT columnists worldwide.

We have the most comprehensive, most knowledgeable, most thoroughly tested, and most detailed list of processes and background tasks on the Inter-net. The Ultimate Troubleshooter is the most complete and most effective PC Tuning program ever written.

By displaying detailed information on every Task, Service, and Windows Startup that is running on your PC, The Ultimate Troubleshooter enables you to con-figure your PC for speed, and above all, long term stability. Remember : 65% of all computer problems are down to the software that is running on your PC. Amazing but true. As many users say after using The Ultimate Troubleshooter : "I finally have my PC back to the speed it had when I first bought it, and better !".

Most importantly, The Ultimate Troubleshooter avoids speaking to you in technical jargon in favour of explaining things in plain language understand-able by all levels of users.

The Ultimate Troubleshooter also detects spyware and adware, the scourge of so many PCs nowadays. TUT also detects many viruses (you should how-ever also have a good antivirus program in addition to TUT â all PCs should have one).

The Ultimate Troubleshooter includes an industry leading Housekeeping mod-ule which takes you through the rigorous checklist steps that knowledgeable IT experts normally follow to keep a PC lean, mean, and healthy.


----------

